# Gibt es für das message-bundle eine Standard - Ordnung?



## Halunken-Joe (5. Jan 2009)

schreibt man in das message-bundle rein wie man will, ordnet die Einträge alphabetisch oder kommen in die jeweils gleichen Zeilennummern die entsprechenden Wörter?

Existiert da einen Art Vorschrift? Im Moment geht es noch so, also ich schreibe rein wie ich möchte und ordne gar nichts. Mittlerweile existieren aber jeweils fast 800 Einträge in der DE und der EN und die Sache fängt an unübersichtlich zu werden ...

Wie handhabt ihr die Einträge in dem message-bundle?


----------



## gex (5. Jan 2009)

mehrere message-bundles, oder innerhalb des message-bundles eine logische Gruppierung erstellen,
bspw. nach programm-modulen

#modul 1
key=value
key2=value

#modul2
..

und / oder 

modul1.key=value
modul1.key2=value
modul2.keyxy=value
...


----------



## Halunken-Joe (6. Jan 2009)

gex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> innerhalb des message-bundles eine logische Gruppierung erstellen,
> 
> #modul 1
> key=value
> ...


Vielen Dank, ich denke das ist es was ich ausprobieren werde.


----------

